# (New Owner) Looking to get two hamsters.



## Lucian (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi all.

Im planning on getting my first pet in almost 10 years.
I have been looking at rats and hamsters, my sister and younger brother have hamsters, and my other brother has rats.

Ive been doing allot of research on them and finally decided that I want to get two syrian hamsters. I thought that if I was to just get one it would get lonely.

The question is that Im looking for a decent cage for them that will be expandable that way if it needs to be expanded it just be a case of extending it with tubing etc, saves getting another new cage in the future.

I would just like to get your peoples input.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm sorry but you can't keep Syrian hamsters together ever as they will kill each other.:scared: They are fine to keep on their own with lots of toys and a large cage. Some people keep dwarf hamsters together but I've never had any success with that, they usually end up fighting when they are mature and have to be separated so all my hamsters live alone now.
Hamster Heavens are the best cages for Syrian hamsters although they are around £70 brand new but you should be able to pick one up second hand on ebay for much less.


----------



## Lucian (Oct 9, 2010)

Ahh, well the last thing i want to do is for the hamsters to get lonely, so my best cause of action would be for dwarf hamsters, till they have grown up.

My sisters dwarf hamsters are now 2 1/2 years old and live happily together, maybe I&#8217;ll get the same luck.

If i was to go for dwarf, hamsters would they need different a different cage or would Hamster Heavens or Crittertrail Three work?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

As Jazzy has said you can't keep Syrians together as they will fight to the death.

When it comes to cages, there are lots to choose from, I would stay clear of RotaStak if I were you (they are hard to clean and have very little floor space, and also Syrians get too big for the tubes :scared

For my little chap I have a tank, bin cages are also a great option as they are cheap to extend :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Lucian said:


> Ahh, well the last thing i want to do is for the hamsters to get lonely, so my best cause of action would be for dwarf hamsters, till they have grown up.
> 
> My sisters dwarf hamsters are now 2 1/2 years old and live happily together, maybe Ill get the same luck.
> 
> If i was to go for dwarf, hamsters would they need different a different cage or would Hamster Heavens or Crittertrail Three work?


Not too sure on cages for dwarf's tbh, but a little tip to hopefully stop any squabbles, try and keep 2 of everything as they are very territorial, I know a lot of people will keep dwarf's in single level cages for this reason also :scared:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It depends which dwarf hamsters you get really. Roborovskis are the smallest and they could get through the bars of a normal hamster cage so you are going to need something that is made specially for a dwarf hamster. Saying that I have my Roborovski in an Imac fantasy but he is fully grown and not a baby and he's too thick to even think about getting through the bars. :laugh: Chinese hamsters are escape artists though so I wouldn't ever put those in a normal hamster cage. I think your best bet if you are intent on getting two is getting two Russian hamsters although be very careful that you don't get a male and female as we did several years ago and ended up with four extra ones.:scared: My Russian is in an Imac fantasy and my two Syrians are in Hamster heavens. (separate cages)

What are your sisters hamsters, are they Russians?
If I was you I would just get a Syrian though, it won't get lonely, I promise and will probably be better to handle than the dwarf varieties.


----------



## Lucian (Oct 9, 2010)

My sisters are both chineese.

Im looking around the net now on cage types for both types of hamster (dwarf/syrian).

Ive got about £70-£80 to put to it.

Also are the Hamster Heavens modular? as it would proberly help with cleaning etc..


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hang on I will try to find you a picture of my hamster heavens.:thumbup:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Here are my hamster heavens. The bottom one hasn't got the tube and little house on though as I wouldn't have been able to put the other one on top and had nowhere else to put it.










I have kept adult Russian hamsters in hamster heavens although someone on here had a Russian in one and it sadly got it's leg stuck so maybe not the best cage for a Russian and definitely not a Robo or Chinese.

Savic Cambridge cages are good too - this is one.. I got that off ebay practically brand new for just £12.










This is an Imac Fantasy and you can buld these cages up by buying extensions.


















Habitrail loft's are also okay for dwarf hamsters as long as you buy the extensions too.:thumbup:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

This is what I had my chinese hamster in, a bit tricky and time consuming to clean out though.:laugh:


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

I still think you should consider a Syrian, don't worry about it getting lonely, they actually like living on their own! Russians are very small and fast and can't be handled as easily. If you want one that you can pick up, handle and that will sit on your lap, go for a Syrian 
(I'm not criticizing any other hammys by the way! I'm just saying that Syrian's are happy living alone, they are very territorial and like their own things and space  )


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

nattymariax said:


> I still think you should consider a Syrian, don't worry about it getting lonely, they actually like living on their own! Russians are very small and fast and can't be handled as easily. If you want one that you can pick up, handle and that will sit on your lap, go for a Syrian
> (I'm not criticizing any other hammys by the way! I'm just saying that Syrian's are happy living alone, they are very territorial and like their own things and space  )


Agreed! In the wild Syrians live on their own...only coming together to mate! And they make more clamer pets! Dwarfs are great but they can be more skitty and certainly faster! Saying that only of my baby winter whites clambers onto my hand which is really sweet. xx


----------



## Lucian (Oct 9, 2010)

Well ive finally got my hamster, hes a Syrian, white all over with dark ears so ive called him Spock!

I will post a pic or two in next few days!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww he sounds lovely! Good choice! xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Good choice! Boys are more relaxed than girls too, they tend to get a bit nowty! love the name


----------

